# Double Eagle Whiskey bottle



## JeanC38 (Aug 2, 2020)

I was recently given a few old bottles, one of which is this Double Eagle whiskey bottle.  I can't really find any information on it. What little I can find shows a bottle with the words "Pure Rye" stamped on it, this one doesn't. I would like to know if this a genuine old bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 2, 2020)

Depends on your Definition of Old. Some say a Bottle is not Old unless it's pre 1900 but others think a Bottle is old if it's from the 1970's? With the screw cap top I'd guess not real old. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 2, 2020)

My guess is Prohibition-era, a lot of Canadian whisky bottles were smuggled down in to the US by bootleggers and the base looks right for that era.  So it's old, but not _old _old.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 2, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> My guess is Prohibition-era, a lot of Canadian whisky bottles were smuggled down in to the US by bootleggers and the base looks right for that era.  So it's old, but not _old _old.




Was there ever Prohibition in Canada ? thought I heard it started in 1927 there? Did Canada ever put that Federal Law Forbids statement thing on there Bottles like the US did?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 3, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Was there ever Prohibition in Canada ? thought I heard it started in 1927 there? Did Canada ever put that Federal Law Forbids statement thing on there Bottles like the US did?



We only had country-wide prohibition between 1918 and 1920, but every province had it in effect for different time periods, mostly in the 1910s and 20s.  Ontario, where most of Canada's whisky was produced, had prohibition from 1916 to 1927, but distilleries were still allowed to produce liquor for the "export market" (aka American bootleggers).  And we never had the "Federal Law" statement or anything like that.









						Prohibition in Canada - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mjbottle (Aug 3, 2020)

Dominion glass company used that makers mark from 1928- 1976.


----------

